# When is DirecTV adding The Blaze channel?



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Dish just added Glenn Beck's Blaze Channel and all we get to watch is Spike and Jersey Shore on MTV.

I will switch to Dish if DirecTV doesn't add Blaze Channel, and quick. I am no longer on contract so they can't hold me.


----------



## RAD (Aug 5, 2002)

mitchflorida said:


> Dish just added Glenn Beck's Blaze Channel and all we get to watch is Spike and Jersey Shore on MTV.
> 
> I will switch to Dish if DirecTV doesn't add Blaze Channel, and quick. I am no longer on contract so they can't hold me.


Wonder how much Dish is paying for this channel since the online version is $9.95/month. If it would cause my bill to go up even a fraction of that amount I might leave.


----------



## twiseguy (Jan 31, 2011)

I`ve never even heard of The Blaze Channel.
But, if some loser like Beck is involved, I suspect it won`t be around long.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

If we can keep politics out of discussions, they'd go much better. 

And threats to leave either service because of a lack of a specific channel don't do anything when posted in DBSTalk, unless it's a massive want.


----------



## fleckrj (Sep 4, 2009)

Laxguy said:


> If we can keep politics out of discussions, they'd go much better.
> 
> And threats to leave either service because of a lack of a specific channel don't do anything when posted in DBSTalk, unless it's a massive want.


While I agree that keeping politics out of discussions would be better, I do not think it is going to be possible with this thread. I see it being closed by the end of the day


----------



## MysteryMan (May 17, 2010)

mitchflorida said:


> Dish just added Glenn Beck's Blaze Channel and all we get to watch is Spike and Jersey Shore on MTV.
> 
> I will switch to Dish if DirecTV doesn't add Blaze Channel, and quick. I am no longer on contract so they can't hold me.


:wave: I'm sure you'll be missed.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

fleckrj said:


> While I agree that keeping politics out of discussions would be better, I do not think it is going to be possible with this thread. I see it being closed by the end of the day


I sure ain't bettin' ag'in ya'! :eek2:


----------



## charlie460 (Sep 12, 2009)

Hopefully never. The fact that even a small fraction of my money might be paying for the rights to a channel that features him makes me a little ill.


----------



## sdk009 (Jan 19, 2007)

fleckrj said:


> While I agree that keeping politics out of discussions would be better, I do not think it is going to be possible with this thread. I see it being closed by the end of the day


It's impossible not to mention G Beck, without referring to his politcs. It's what made him and its what got him tossed off of the channels he previously was on.


----------



## lparsons21 (Mar 4, 2006)

charlie460 said:


> Hopefully never. The fact that even a small fraction of my money might be paying for the rights to a channel that features him makes me a little ill.


+1

He doesn't bring anything to the conversation unless you enjoy seeing a grown man cry!


----------



## HCN3 (Feb 16, 2008)

As long as everyone has the same feelings for Current TV, DemocracyNow, and FreeSpeech Network, then I would say it's a wash. If not, then having The Blaze included in a carriage agreement seems to balance things out a bit.

This is a story not because of the politics or person but think about the concept in general. To maintain control, a streaming only channel is created from nothing and has a production value seen by the traditional broadcasters as something they would like to carry in their packages. It is possible the three previous channels all started that way as well but I have watched those channels and they cannot match the production quality of the programs that Glenn is turning out. Not to mention the information he is sharing for your consideration.

I will say this though... a subscription directly to the channel and a Roku box is cheaper than any DirecTV or Dish package that may include the channel.


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

sdk009 said:


> It's impossible not to mention G Beck, without referring to his politcs. It's what made him and its what got him tossed off of the channels he previously was on.


Difficult; not impossible.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

I think mitchflorida was being a _bit_ tongue-in-cheek with his post.

Just a hunch.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

How much will we have to pay to keep DirecTV from adding that channel?


----------



## crazywater (Mar 25, 2002)

charlie460 said:


> Hopefully never. The fact that even a small fraction of my money might be paying for the rights to a channel that features him makes me a little ill.


-10


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

HCN3 said:


> As long as everyone has the same feelings for Current TV, DemocracyNow, and FreeSpeech Network, then I would say it's a wash. If not, then having The Blaze included in a carriage agreement seems to balance things out a bit.
> 
> This is a story not because of the politics or person but think about the concept in general. To maintain control, a streaming only channel is created from nothing and has a production value seen by the traditional broadcasters as something they would like to carry in their packages. It is possible the three previous channels all started that way as well but I have watched those channels and they cannot match the production quality of the programs that Glenn is turning out. Not to mention the information he is sharing for your consideration.
> 
> I will say this though... a subscription directly to the channel and a Roku box is cheaper than any DirecTV or Dish package that may include the channel.


I generally agree with your post. But Dish is putting it in their top 250 tier, which is smart. A lot of Glenn Beck fans will upgrade to the higher priced tier. Those who don't want to can buy it a la carte for $5 a month.

There are about 7 or 8 liberal news networks, DTV carries only one conservative one, Fox News. The Blaze fills a need and will easily get 6 times the viewership of Current.


----------



## Atticus1957 (Sep 12, 2012)

mitchflorida said:


> I generally agree with your post. But Dish is putting it in their top 250 tier, which is smart. A lot of Glenn Beck fans will upgrade to the higher priced tier. Those who don't want to can buy it a la carte for $5 a month.
> 
> There are about 7 or 8 liberal news networks, DTV carries only one conservative one, Fox News. The Blaze fills a need and will easily get 6 times the viewership of Current.


Strongly Agree.


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Glenn Beck likes to style himself a sort of latter-day Revolutionary War hero, rallying the forces of freedom to rise up against oppression. Whatever you think of his politics, the analogy is apt in at least one regard: The deal he just made to put his fledgling internet news channel on Dish Network may be remembered as the Shot Heard 'round the World in the battle to break cable distributors' stranglehold on network content.

Starting at 5 p.m. Eastern time today, Beck's channel, The Blaze, will be channel 212 in Dish Network's 14 million households. It will be included as part of a 250-channel package, or available as a premium channel, for $5 a month, to those who receive a more basic package.

In sheer dollar terms, the deal is big but not gigantic for Beck's company. Dish will reportedly pay a "small" per-subscriber carriage fee, which likely means 5 cents to 10 cents per month per household. In its first year, then, the agreement will yield subscription revenues of less than $16 million. That's not earth-shattering for a man whose multi-media empire was already closing in on revenues of $100 million even before he signed a new five-year, $100 million radio contract.

But that doesn't reflect the increased ad revenues The Blaze will generate with the larger audience. And the Dish Network deal is only one of many Beck says he plans to make with cable and satellite operators.

Here's what makes this really interesting, however: Even as it rolls out on Dish and other systems, The Blaze will continue to be available as an over-the-internet subscription service. In a little over a year operating in that form, it has amassed 300,000 customers who pay $9.95 a month. "Direct subscriptions continue to be a key part of our long-term strategy and we will continue to deliver our content over the Internet," write The Blaze CEO Christopher Balfe in a blog post.

As a rule, the idea of direct subscriptions terrifies the cable industry. Distributors fear it because it enables cord-cutting; media companies loathe it because any move toward disintermediation threatens their current model, in which consumers have to pay for channels they don't want in order to get the ones they do want.

http://www.forbes.com/sites/jeffber...-the-beginning-of-the-end-for-pay-tv-tyranny/


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

mitchflorida said:


> I generally agree with your post. But Dish is putting it in their top 250 tier, which is smart. A lot of Glenn Beck fans will upgrade to the higher priced tier. Those who don't want to can buy it a la carte for $5 a month.
> 
> There are about 7 or 8 liberal news networks, DTV carries only one conservative one, Fox News. The Blaze fills a need and will easily get 6 times the viewership of Current.


Adolf Hitler could come back from hell and start his own show... It would also have more viewers than Current but that doesn't mean DirecTV should add The Hitler Channel. Yikes!:nono:


----------



## celticpride (Sep 6, 2006)

I would rather pay $5.00 a month to keep this channel OFF THE AIR!


----------



## mitchflorida (May 18, 2009)

Mike Greer said:


> Adolf Hitler could come back from hell and start his own show... It would also have more viewers than Current but that doesn't mean DirecTV should add The Hitler Channel. Yikes!:nono:


When you have nothing clever to say, you can always invoke Hitler . .snore.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

"As a rule, the idea of direct subscriptions terrifies the cable industry. Distributors fear it because it enables cord-cutting; media companies loathe it because any move toward disintermediation threatens their current model, in which consumers have to pay for channels they don’t want in order to get the ones they do want."

I like that a lot!:lol:


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

mitchflorida said:


> When you have nothing clever to say, you can always invoke Hitler . .snore.


Sorry to put you to sleep. I'll wake you when DirecTV adds the poison of Glenn Beck to the channel lineup.


----------



## maartena (Nov 1, 2010)

Since it is a news channel without expensive programming (such as Hollywood productions and sports), I can easily see DirecTV carrying this.

I don't however see them carrying it in HD. Just like Dish, they might carry it.... but in SD only.


----------



## Carl Spock (Sep 3, 2004)

Godwin'd in only 19 posts. Not bad, not bad at all...

I say add it. 10% of the population will believe the politics on the channel. We can watch them walk together off the Cliff of Reason only to drown in the Sea of Conspiracy.

I don't have a problem with anybody watching the channel. I just hope they don't actually believe what is said on the network. I'd like it if they also watched Rachael Maddow later that evening. Don't believe Beck. Don't believe Maddow. Believe what rings true to you. It's when you watch - and believe - only one ideology that you get yourself in trouble.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"maartena" said:


> Since it is a news channel without expensive programming (such as Hollywood productions and sports), I can easily see DirecTV carrying this.
> 
> I don't however see them carrying it in HD. Just like Dish, they might carry it.... but in SD only.


News?

Then so is the National Enquirer. The Onion has more facts than Mr. Beck.

In fact, Fox got rid of him because he wasn't news enough for them. Ha!


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"celticpride" said:


> I would rather pay $5.00 a month to keep this channel OFF THE AIR!


Me too. Where do I sign up. They can use the money to get the PAC 12 network.


----------



## Mike Greer (Jan 20, 2004)

Carl Spock said:


> I don't have a problem with anybody watching the channel. I just hope they don't actually believe what is said on the network. I'd like it if they also watched Rachael Maddow later that evening. Don't believe Beck. Don't believe Maddow. Believe what rings true to you. It's when you watch - and believe - only one ideology that you get yourself in trouble.


Agreed!


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

OK... take 2.

I remind you of forum rules:

"(t) No posts or threads of a controversial nature are allowed such as those involving politics, sex, race and religion."

This is not a thread about political contributions or the political leanings of any channel. This is a thread about a channel that was IPTV-only, and will be picked up by DISH, and so far not by DIRECTV.

If all you have is politics to talk about, the thread will be closed and infractions issued.

I have deleted several posts, and I expect that depending on who you are you are thinking either "Why was my post deleted" or "why wasn't HIS post deleted." I had to draw a line somewhere. I believe in free and polite expression within forum rules and I really want to give every thread a chance.

So, moving forward,

*This is not a thread about politics.
This is not a thread about the President or his opponent.
This is not a thread about any news channel or their politics.
This is not the place to insult each other.*

Be polite, stay on topic, and have fun.


----------



## Church AV Guy (Jul 9, 2007)

Wow Stuart. I just clicked the "page 2" button, and suddenly the thread is down to only one page long! That's never happened before. I agree, it was getting too off-topic political back and forth.

I seriously doubt anyone knows the answer to the question if/when will DirecTV add the Blaze channel. Since Dish is adding it, DirecTV just *might*, or maybe not... (shrug)


----------



## wilbur_the_goose (Aug 16, 2006)

D* should add it a'la carte like the Baby First channel.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

twiseguy said:


> I`ve never even heard of The Blaze Channel.
> But, if some loser like Beck is involved, I suspect it won`t be around long.


He has more paying subscribers than CNN has viewers.


----------



## spanishannouncetable (Apr 23, 2002)

Didn't we read somewhere that Glenn Beck raped and murdered a young girl in 1990 ? I don't remember ever reading he denied it...

Mind you I'm not _accusing_ him of it, I'm just asking questions here


----------



## Hoosier205 (Sep 3, 2007)

"Combat Medic" said:


> He has more paying subscribers than CNN has viewers.


Lots of psychotic people have enjoyed great popularity at times. Manson, Hitler, etc.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Careful where you're going with that.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

Hard to not be political when discussing a political channel. The mere desire by the OP for the channel is a political statement in itself so by strict adherence to the rules, the thread should. It exist at all. 

If everyone stays personally civil, it seems that the hard fast rule on no politics should not be enforced on discussion of political channels. We discuss Doctor Who on bbca. We discuss South Park for Comedy Central. We discuss the Lakers.... In other words, we discuss the content of the channel. 

Or just delete all threads on all political channels. They violate the rule.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Combat Medic said:


> He has more paying subscribers than CNN has viewers.


And isn't cnn.com the most popular news site? Ironic huh?


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

IBTL


----------



## bobnielsen (Jun 29, 2006)

What's next, the Rush Limbaugh channel?

Political extremism of any flavor isn't really my cup of tea.


----------



## Drex5000 (Sep 7, 2011)

Beck may not be my exact cup of tea, but it doesn't bother me if someone wants his channel on DirecTV. Nor does it bother me if someone wants Al Gore's network on, and we wouldn't even be able to type these posts without his Internet invention, after all 

If you're a lefty, and a lot of people here apparently are, it would do well to be more tolerant of conservatives; plus you wouldn't come off like such a hypocrite. I mean you'd seriously drop DirecTV if the "hateful" Beck gets on some tiered channel somewhere? You might check yourself for some of that "hate."

Free expression and ideas, even from people you don't agree with IS A GOOD THING, not to mention there are very few mainstream outlets for conservatives right now. So Beck gets a channel, get over it. I hope Beck comes to DirecTV--I'd check it out. To the original poster, I think Beck does Dish commercials, so I think the deal is pretty exclusive.
Take care


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

Mike Greer said:


> How much will we have to pay to keep DirecTV from adding that channel?


Because the adult thing to do when you don't like a person's point of view is to silence him.


----------



## Combat Medic (Jul 27, 2007)

Drex5000 said:


> To the original poster, I think Beck does Dish commercials, so I think the deal is pretty exclusive.
> Take care


Beck said that there was an exclusive period, but made it sound like it was a rather short period.


----------



## TravelFan1 (Apr 1, 2009)

To the poster that talked about a la carte like BabyFirst - babyfirst hasn't been a la carte for about 1 yr. I know 'cause my bill was reduced by that amount last year 

Concerning this particular channel, provided that's not added in HD over another more popular HD channel, say, DIY, HLN or Pac-12, I'm fine if added in sd. Not my cup of tea, but that's because my cup of tea for news is bbc world-style channel, not the so-called America's "news" channels like MSNBC or Fox News.

And another smart play by Dish, adding as a 5 bucks a la carte or for free in the top 250 package.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"Drex5000" said:


> Beck may not be my exact cup of tea, but it doesn't bother me if someone wants his channel on DirecTV. Nor does it bother me if someone wants Al Gore's network on, and we wouldn't even be able to type these posts without his Internet invention, after all
> 
> If you're a lefty, and a lot of people here apparently are, it would do well to be more tolerant of conservatives; plus you wouldn't come off like such a hypocrite. I mean you'd seriously drop DirecTV if the "hateful" Beck gets on some tiered channel somewhere? You might check yourself for some of that "hate."
> 
> ...


Few outlets for conservatives? Why do you need outlets? What about truth and straight up fair commentary.

Besides, have you paid any attention to radio at all?

Conservative views are fine. Glenn beck is the National Enquirer. As I said, even Fox was embarrassed by him.


----------



## HCN3 (Feb 16, 2008)

I think the terms of the Fox departure was more amicable than anyone on this list is willing to admit. Bottom line, the great thing about free speech is that more speech is better than less speech when debating complex topics. I will go back to my first post in the thread. To me, it is the path he took to get a "new channel" on any distributor that is really the big story in my opinion. 

He built that! *oooops* Couldn't resist.


----------



## inf0z (Oct 16, 2011)

tonyd79 said:


> What about truth and straight up fair commentary.


No such channel exists yet. Do you know if there are any plans on obtaining such a channel?


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

Hoosier205 said:


> Lots of psychotic people have enjoyed great popularity at times. Manson, Hitler, etc.


Freedom of speech! Love him or hate him, let the market decide. Anyone that shoots down an opposing point of view, is narrow minded. I welcome his program and will decide on my own.


----------



## PrinceLH (Feb 18, 2003)

tonyd79 said:


> Few outlets for conservatives? Why do you need outlets? What about truth and straight up fair commentary.
> 
> Besides, have you paid any attention to radio at all?
> 
> Conservative views are fine. Glenn beck is the National Enquirer. As I said, even Fox was embarrassed by him.


I guess that's why him and Bill O'Reilly went on tour together and made tons of money. Beck probably left, because there was no space for him, during FOX News' prime time lineup. Why do you think that FOX News has been the number 1 Cable News Network out there?


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"inf0z" said:


> No such channel exists yet. Do you know if there are any plans on obtaining such a channel?


Most of them are that way. But I see you bought into the Fox myth.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"PrinceLH" said:


> I guess that's why him and Bill O'Reilly went on tour together and made tons of money. Beck probably left, because there was no space for him, during FOX News' prime time lineup. Why do you think that FOX News has been the number 1 Cable News Network out there?


Because thinking people watch many channels. Ditto heads watch one.

And sure. Fox and Beck are friends. That is why they dumped a guy who sells tons of books to single minded people.


----------



## tonyd79 (Jul 24, 2006)

"PrinceLH" said:


> Freedom of speech! Love him or hate him, let the market decide. Anyone that shoots down an opposing point of view, is narrow minded. I welcome his program and will decide on my own.


Yes. By all means. Listen to his fabrications and use them as fact. How about learning facts rather than have a man feed them to you.

I am not shooting down an opposing view. I am talking about a nut job.


----------



## RACJ2 (Aug 2, 2008)

When I saw Blaze Channel, I thought, what is that. Maybe a channel about fire fighters. Guess not, but since I don't watch a lot of political programming, no big deal for me.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

PrinceLH said:


> ... Why do you think that FOX News has been the number 1 Cable News Network out there?


Because for some reason Conservatives feel the need to reaffirm their views. What's ironic is CNN.com is far more popular for online news websites. You'd think the popularity would carry over.


----------



## ndole (Aug 26, 2009)

I'm really hoping that BLAZETV reaches a carriage agreement with Directv. I'll finally be able to stop tethering my laptop to the TV!

Criticism about a host you've never watched/listened to..? Super duper smart. For Cereal.


----------



## Mike Bertelson (Jan 24, 2007)

This thread is in danger of crossing a line. Instead of closing it there will be thread bans issued. We don't discuss political views because it causes emotions to run high and things get out of hand quickly.

DO NOT discuss the political aspects of this channel or any commentator. If you feel you can't control yourself than don't read it. What came before is what it is. From this point on everyone is on notice; stay away from the politics or be removed from this thread.

Mike


----------



## Chris Blount (Jun 22, 2001)

This thread is done. Stick a fork in it.


----------

